# End of budgie's feathers turning pink?



## safsquatch (Jul 24, 2017)

So, a few days ago, the tip of Yei's tail feathers started turning pinkish, and I put it down to the pink seashell claw trimming perch in the cage. But then, today I noticed the tips of his/her wings were pinkish too. Yeti seems to be in otherwise perfect health and doesn't fluff up except when sleepy, but I know budgies hide illness very well. 
Does anyone have any ideas? Pictures are attached


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I think that's just due to the pink perch, as you said. Budgies can be silly and get stuff all over them!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

As you suspect, it's just the colour of the pink seashell coming off and nothing to worry about.  

I'm now closing the thread.


----------

